# Getting married



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm getting married on Friday, the future missus told me that after we get back its Halloween time.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Congratulations! Guess we won't be hearing from you for quite a while, till after the honeymoon. If it's Halloween time when you get back, your going to be celebrating for a long time!

Congratulations on the start of something beautiful! Much love, health and happiness to you both on this happy occasion.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Congratulations!!! I wish you both every happiness and joy. Can I give you one piece of advice from someone who's been married for ten years? If she gets back in bed on a cold winter's night...let her put her cold feet on you to warm them up. One of my favorite quotes is from a Brian Andreas sketch and it says, "I read once that the ancient Egyptians had fifty words for sand & the Eskimos had a hundred words for snow. I wish I had a thousand words for love, but all that comes to mind is the way you move against me while you sleep & there are no words for that." Happy marriage!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations Dude!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

dudeamis said:


> the future missus told me that after we get back its Halloween time.


Don't let that one get away!! Congratulations! I've been married for 30 years ... my bit of advise is this: Separate Bathrooms.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Congratulations! Best wishes and may you have a wonderful life together!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations! That is awesome news.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations! I don't normally give marriage advice, but I'm going to this time. Trust in your spouse is the key to everything, and most arguments can be solved by the ability to swallow your pride and find a mutually agreeable compromise. We here at Dark Lane wish you both all the health and happiness that the world has to offer.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Congratulations! It is awesome to be married to someone as crazy about Halloween and youare! My words of advice, when making a prop together make sure you both are on the same learning curve, I am a visual learner, I can draw a pic and know what I need but hubby is a doer, sometimes taking that few extra minuets to make sure the other knows what you are talking about advoids hours of frustration! This can also transfer over to anything in life


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your upcoming nuptials!!!! Sounds like ya got a keeper there. I wish both of you a healthy and happy marriage.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I wish for you a long happy marriage. (Someone who thinks Halloween is important is a perfect choice.)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats, dude!


----------



## WickedOne1414 (Aug 9, 2013)

WOO HOO and BOO!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Congrats!! Hopes for a long and loving marriage!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Best wishes in your life together!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats. I wish my wife was as excited for Halloween.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks! Got our reception coming up on Saturday, after that we get going on Halloween stuff. Her aunt is really into the holiday and we've bonded over that.


----------

